# The real deal?



## RC2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Andre Belfort Le Capitaine ‑ GOLD SCHWARTZ

Apparently this watch retails for around £1170, wowcher, some coupon saving site, you'll have probably seen their ads have this on for sale at... £179... My initial thoughts are, fake. Has to be. Your thoughts? How would you know if it is?

Also, I've never come across the brand. Brother's gone and ordered one, arrived today. Not much weight to it, all the sub dials work, from what I can tell everything is in working order... I'm still unsure.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Ever heard the term too good to be true?


----------



## RC2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

JayDeep said:


> Ever heard the term too good to be true?


 Tis what I thought, however, surely a site which so blatantly advertises it's goods on national television wouldn't be peddling knock off gear?


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

I don't know the brand or watch, however sounds like an Invicta kind of thing. MSRP is pure BS because the quality is pure BS.


----------



## RC2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

JayDeep said:


> I don't know the brand or watch, however sounds like an Invicta kind of thing. MSRP is pure BS because the quality is pure BS.


 MSRP?


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

RC2016 said:


> MSRP?


 Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Price


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

JayDeep said:


> Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Price


 Never heard of them either and as above my initial thought was massively inflated RRP'S


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

A calendar dial with faux chronograph pushers should tell you just what quality these are. Unfortunately this sort of sales technique of over-hyping cheap Chinese watches is very prevalent on the Internet. Not the sort of watch that's going to appeal to anyone with a real interest or knowledge of watches.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't know the brand but I am going to take a stab at it...

Probably not fake but an unscrupulous sales technique as employed by all kinds of manufacturers over the years... advertise the watches at silly prices but always sell for much less. It gives the impression you are getting a good deal. How many people pay fullnprice and can that initial price be justified by quality of product (both answers liable to be negative)

Out of principle I would not play ball with such behaviour.


----------



## RC2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hmm, I was struggling to think if I'd heard of them previously. The pushers and Crown are screw-down, everything 'works' on the watch however it does give that "Invicta" feeling now that you've mentioned it. Will see if he's able to return it. He's better off buying a seiko monster :yes:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

He'll get a plenty good watch for £180.. no problemo :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

JayDeep said:


> I don't know the brand or watch, however sounds like an Invicta kind of thing. MSRP is pure BS because the quality is pure BS.


 I here what you are say ref MSRP, but the quality of some Invicta watches is actually very good for the money, like their Invicta 8926 sub-u-like well under £100, all stainless steel, miyota movement, 200m diver, pretty bombproof actually. I had a few over the years as I cant really get on with any sub-u-like, but the invicta is as good as most, if not better than a lot. :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's an online review I found.

These watches can be purchased for £60 online. Theye are cheaply made Chinese watches.

If you want a laugh, check out their sales site.

Here's another review from someone who apparently paid £1440.

Very nice heavy watch, very clear dial (better in black than silver, as the hands can be difficult to see on the latter). Looks and feels like the expensive watch it is, certainly attracts a few glances as it is quite large. So far, the timekeeping has been very good, it appears to be very accurate for an automatic but time will tell (sorry for the pun...) Nice that it is 5ATM water resistant but would be a bit nervous swimming with this, certainly fine in the shower.


----------



## WatchesRmypassion (Jan 3, 2017)

With a brand name like that I would surely check out the web, do a google.

Don't let the retail fool you.

Try to find out what engine is "under the hood".

It might be Chinese. Be careful!


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Chinese eh....... I have a great Parnis.......but it did cost 99 squids :thumbsup:


----------



## DerekST (8 mo ago)

I collect watches and have done all my life , I have a good collection, my family bought this for me on my 60th birthday, 6 years later it still works perfectly, the gold hasn't faded at all& the weight is very very heavy, so so far I love it , I have checked if it's fake and it doesn't have any off the fake issues but I love it and it still working, I have seen them in Spain in jewellery shops and they are £1200 . But they can be got for cheaper.


----------



## Welsh Wizard (Jun 18, 2021)

DerekST said:


> I collect watches and have done all my life , I have a good collection, my family bought this for me on my 60th birthday, 6 years later it still works perfectly, the gold hasn't faded at all& the weight is very very heavy, so so far I love it , I have checked if it's fake and it doesn't have any off the fake issues but I love it and it still working, I have seen them in Spain in jewellery shops and they are £1200 . But they can be got for cheaper.


 And? 
Any photos to give us all a clue or just a statement to make yourself feel better ?

Not quite sure what you want to tell us?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

gold fades?


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Is this the monstrosity we are talking about?









https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/234223736152?


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

Bricey said:


> Is this the monstrosity we are talking about?
> 
> View attachment 45449
> 
> ...


 Damn...

They don't ship that sh!t to Scotland.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> Damn...
> 
> They don't ship that sh!t to Scotland.
> 
> View attachment 45451


 Sounds like a good reason to move.

To Scotland.


----------



## Welsh Wizard (Jun 18, 2021)

Bricey said:


> Is this the monstrosity we are talking about?
> 
> View attachment 45449
> 
> ...


 Interestingly I noticed The seller is away until 17 Jun, 2022. Doing a bit of time maybe


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

Welsh Wizard said:


> Interestingly I noticed The seller is away until 17 Jun, 2022. Doing a bit of time maybe
> View attachment 45457


 I didn't know you could go to jail for bad taste in watches...

I'm off to delete some pictures


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> I didn't know you could go to jail for bad taste in watches...
> 
> I'm off to delete some pictures


 @SolaVeritate is now frantically clearing his browser history!


----------



## Welsh Wizard (Jun 18, 2021)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> I didn't know you could go to jail for bad taste in watches...
> 
> I'm off to delete some pictures


 Assumption ? I didn't say jail I said time -could be anything. I wouldn't want to be accused of libel


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

Welsh Wizard said:


> Assumption ? I didn't say jail I said time -could be anything. I wouldn't want to be accused of libel
> View attachment 45473


 I'm not asking for me...I'm asking for a friend


----------

